# Donnie Darko costume?



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

My rather large adult son bought a hooded black robe to use for a costume.

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63278&highlight=black+robe

He has changed his mind. He wants to use the robe for an animated witch prop stirring a cauldron. Now he wants to be Frank the bunny from Donnie Darko. He made his own mask (he's very artistic), but he can't find a furry suit without spending a lot. He said that he can change the color of a suit if it is the wrong color. Any Ideas?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Can he make his own? Buy some fur fabric and sew it together? Maybe find a costume shop (either near you or online) and find just a regular bunny suit. It'd at least me a base to start with. Any furry animal costume for a cheap price may work if he's able to manipulate the color and look.

Got any pictures of the mask? Donnie Darko is one of my favorites.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

He says he still has to paint the mask. I'll post pix in this thread when it's done.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sweet. I can't wait!


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

A Frank the Bunny costume would be so cool, but it would freak the hell out of my kid and only a small handful of people would know who it is.


----------



## BukowskiSoul (Oct 11, 2007)

*Do Not Buy From Kreationx*

Just warning all I can,... Mike at KreationX is a crook,....

Was SOOO excited ... Just got my Frank The Bunny Costume that I spent over $500 for and waited 3+ weeks for and it was basically garbage. 

The faux fur falls out like a long haired dog in summer, making a mess everywhere, and the kicker is the mask itself,... looks nice,... tried to put it on and there was NO support for the weight of the ears so it kept sliding forward,.. then the glue totally separated from the mask and the hood. I had to go bribe a fabric store lady ANOTHER $50 to repair it so I can salvage it and wear it in 2 days at my 1st Halloween party.

He DID offer me a full refund if I sent it all back, but at this point I don't have any time to find something else for the party he PROMISED I would be Frank The Bunny at, so why would I want to have wasted ALL my time and money?

Just a warning to you before you do like me and break down and spend that insane amount of cash for trash.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that, BukowskiSoul. Thanks for the heads-up.

There may only be a small handful of people would know who he is, but he is still a creepy looking character. Kudos to him for giving it a try.


----------



## Hun Helmet (Dec 16, 2007)

BukowskiSoul said:


> Just warning all I can,... Mike at KreationX is a crook,....
> 
> Was SOOO excited ... Just got my Frank The Bunny Costume that I spent over $500 for and waited 3+ weeks for and it was basically garbage.
> 
> ...



Is it possible your bunny suit was a fluke? I've seen other reviews on the net on kreationX Bunny costume and all were good. The costume looks high quality over the one I bought on ebay. I hope mine does not have the same problems. 

Mike


----------



## Hun Helmet (Dec 16, 2007)

I got my Frank Bunny suit weeks ago finally. I like it. The Fur is not as quality as KreationX but if you compare the two, the cheaper looking fur on my suit is the more screen accurate. 

Just wearing it around the hood while waiting to go to the door at my girlfriend's house to play with her almost 3 year old daughter who loves bunnies, I was freaking out some of the neighbors LOL

The Little girl who crys seeing Santa Clause did not cry seeing me. She was weary of me but not scared 

Mike


----------



## HughP (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi there, I've seen something that may be of help to you. 
Fancydress.com has a gorilla suit for sale which your son could just remove the gorilla head and adapt.
The costume doesn't seem to be cheap at all, but feel free to check out the fancy dress costumes website and have a look at "king kong gorilla costume".
Hope that could be helpful to your son.

Cheers, H


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

*Frank the Bunny costume & masks*

I found a web site that is supposedly taking "preorders" for Frank the Bunny costumes ($149.00) and masks ($39.00) -- they don't have any pictures so I e-mailed them and they said:

_All of our items will be here by a certain date in September. When we get the item in we will add a picture. All of our items will be delivered before Halloween._

That's a good price if you're willing to take a chance! Their web site says you don't have to pay now, you can pay once the item comes in, so it might worth trying to reserve one if you want!

Here's a link to the site and to the Frank the Bunny stuff.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

That's more than he wanted to spend, but thanks for the link. A lot of cool stuff on this site. I've just added it to my favorites.

Also, thanks for reviving this thread. He never did come up with a bunny costume last year.


----------



## tomcoveney (Aug 28, 2012)

Why not get a bunnycostume like this http://fancydresscostumes.co.uk/bunny-costume.html and then add some fake blood. Not such a cute bunny anymore


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> Got any pictures of the mask? Donnie Darko is one of my favorites.


I know it's been a long time, but he misplaced the mask. He just found it. It is black, but it looks more gray in the pix. I'm not much of a 
photographer. The white thing sticking out from the back is the strap.















It posted one image twice, and I can't remove it. I think i'm having trouble with my browser.


----------

